# How to remove white deposits on grout?



## digexpressions (Nov 29, 2007)

I just finished grouting my porcelain tiled kitchen floor yesterday. When coming down to take a look this morning, I see that there are several places where there are white deposits, almost making the grout look white (supposed to be brown). 

After doing some reading, it looks like this was caused by using too much water during cleanup. I tried to scrape off the white layer with a putty knife and it came up and I was able to see the brown underneath. So my question is, do I need to scrape all the white away or is there something I can clean it with? I read about using vinegar. Will this do the trick? It says to scrup with 50/50 water/vinegar solution and then rinse with water. I'm a little confused, wouldn't rinsing with water, leave me with the same results (water deposits), when it dries?

Thanks


----------



## Bud Cline (Mar 12, 2006)

Try the white vinegar and water first. Don't allow any water to stand on the grout when you neutralize the cleanup with clean water.

If that doesn't work there are some other things you can do.


----------



## digexpressions (Nov 29, 2007)

Quick question, should the grout be allowed to cure for a few days before washing with vinegar?


----------



## Bud Cline (Mar 12, 2006)

Yes.


----------



## ayeshaa (Apr 24, 2008)

Generally porcelain tiles will require little cleaning after laying and grouting because of their general surface constitution. After laying all porcelain tiles must be cleaned with 
*FZ Cement-Residue-Remover *(formally KF Cement-Residue-Remover) to clean grout residue from the tile surface. Washing only with water is not enough to remove these residues.

To clean blemishes, stains, scuff marks, ingrained and heavy dirt residues etc from the tile surface, clean with *FZ Intensive-Cleaner*. For structured surfaces a brush or brushing machine maybe required.​ ​


----------



## digexpressions (Nov 29, 2007)

Okay, so I tried the water vinegar solution on a portion of my kitchen floor. It did seem to reduce the white spots. However, it made most of the grout line lighter and a bit "chalkly looking". What other options do I have? Thanks.


----------



## dochorn (Apr 30, 2008)

You have efflourescence, it's caused from overwashing when cleaning the grout the first time. It IS curable!! *s* Go to a good tile store and get a chemical to wash your floor with to remove efflourescence, it will say that right on the bottle! 

As a side note, DO NOT wash your floor with vinegar and water as an everyday item, it is for issues like this only. Vinegar is an ACID and will damage your grout over time. For regular cleaning use hot water only if you can get away with it, and if you can't use a cleaner that DOES NOT make soapy suds when mixed with water. Anything that creates bubbles will leave a residue on your tiles and over time make them dull and dirty looking, and actually collect more dirt!


----------

